# what does barley taste like?



## thajeepster (Mar 23, 2005)

Im thinking of replacing my normal brown rice with pearled barley, does it taste pretty good?  Does anyone have recipes?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 23, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> Im thinking of replacing my normal brown rice with pearled barley, does it taste pretty good?  Does anyone have recipes?


It's really yummy!! There was a post about it a little while ago which had some recipes - here...


----------



## dodgyone (Mar 23, 2005)

It's a better flavour than brown rice, kind of nutty. I normally cook mine in vegetable or chicken stock to give it extra flavour. Bring to the boil and then simmer. Barley usually stays pretty chewy after cooking. Once cooked mix in a container with chicken, peas and sweetcorn.  A great simple meal.


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 23, 2005)

My only experience with raw barley was back in my "homebrewing" days.  I gotta tell you though, the end product tasted Great!!


----------



## thajeepster (Mar 23, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It's really yummy!! There was a post about it a little while ago which had some recipes - here...



thanks for the link


----------



## njdevil13 (Mar 23, 2005)

ive been thinking about adding some barely. does it come cheap and in alot of bulk like brown rice?


----------

